# PS/2 optical mouse not working!!!! HELP!!!!

## smoke3

Hi guys,

I just bought a new PS/2 Trust optical mouse (3 buttons) MI-2100, but I can't get it works under my gentoo (and any other linux distro, I think): 

I'm using gentoo-sources 2.6.12-r6 for amd64 and I think I configured my kernel as well as possible for PS/2 mice support.

When system boots, it turns the red laser light off and when i try

```
#cat /dev/input/mice
```

or 

```
cat /dev/psaux
```

i get some "X" on 1,2 and 3 button pressed.

I think there is probably a problem on hw detection on system booting, but I really don't know where to put my hands on!!!

I also tried compiling psmouse as a mosule, and passing it a lower protocol, but with no result!

Mouse and PC are ok, because I did have winzoz installed by the seller i bought my PC from and i did use the mouse!!

Can anybody help me please????

THANKS!!!

S.G. 

PS:

```

#dmesg | grep PS/2 

PNP: PS/2 Controller... irq 1,12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

```

----------

## smoke3

HELP PLEASE!!!!

I really want to use my desktop!!!!!!

is there a way i can get it working????

----------

## smoke3

Still need help!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## smoke3

 *smoke3 wrote:*   

> Still need help!!!!  

 

Nobody knows anything about?

I found that on 2.4.* kernels the mouse does function very well!!!!

What's the matter with 2.6.12 kernel?

----------

## alistair

all i can suggest is take your 2.4 kernel config file and compare it with your 2.6 config.

u could either do it by hand or use  

```
make oldconfig
```

----------

## smoke3

I'll try as soon as possible

```
 make oldconfig...
```

But I looked at config files and they look like the same...!!

----------

## smoke3

Nothing to do!

no way to get it working!

----------

## Headrush

There is a lengthly discussion about a similar problem already.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350831-highlight-.html

----------

## smoke3

I read it and now I know i need much more help... :Laughing: 

However, none of your solutions functioned...

What should I do now?

----------

## Muso

In your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... edit it as follows...

```
    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

```

Also... in your kernel make sure you built in support for usb that you'll need.

in Input devices....

```
 [*]   Mouse  --->     
```

----------

## smoke3

It's not an X problem, it's just a kernel junk:

I configured kernel as well as I know, but there's no way to get my mouse working on 2.6.* kernels!!!

I need help from who know how to set lowlevel control to PS/2 port!!!

----------

## Matteo Azzali

TRUST AMI MOUSE 250S sympthoms:

after loading the kernel, if you move the mouse the red-light of the optical sensor turns off.

buttons seems to work, but then moving mouse produces nothing.

If the issue is the same, you need to patch your kernel. And I warn you, is not 

a real patch but an hack.

I posted here my hack, will

work provided you don't have any other mouse working with ps2 port.

I also filled a kernel bug report here

hoping for someone to program a better patch, but it seems that no one is listening,

maybe they think I'm the only one with this issue....

----------

